# Diodo construido con una sola molécula



## asherar (Oct 19, 2009)

*Investigadores crean un Diodo formado por una sola molécula*

         Octubre 14, 2009






Recientemente, en el Instituto de Biodiseño en la Universidad Estatal de Arizona, N.J. Tao y sus colaboradores han encontrado una forma de fabricar un componente eléctrico clave en una escala fenomenalmente minúscula. 

Su diodo de una sola molécula está descrito en la edición "online" de esta semana de la revista Nature Chemistry. 

"El tamaño de un transistor está alcanzando unos pocos decenas de nanómetros, solo casi 20 veces más que una molécula," dijo Tao. "Esa es la razón por la que la gente está  excitada con esta idea de la electrónica molecular."

Los diodos son componentes críticos para una amplificadora gama de applicaciones, desde equipos de conversión de potencia, a radios, compuertas lógicas, fotodetectores y leds. En todos los casos, los diodos son componentes que permiten a la corriente fluir en una sola dirección en un circuito electrico pero no en el otro. 
Para que una molécula haga esto, explica Tao, debe ser físicamente asimétrica, con un extremo capaz de formar una unión covalente con el ánodo y la otra con el cátodo.

El nuevo estudio compara una molécula simétrica con otra asimétrica, detallando la performance de cada una en términos del transporte de electrones. "Si tienes una molécula simétrica la corriente circula en los dos sentidos, como en un resistor," observa Tao. Esto es potentialmente útil, pero el diodo es un componente más importante y difícil de replicar (Fig 1).

La idea de sobrepasar los límiter del silicio con eléctronica basada en componentes hechos de moléculas ha estado rondando durante algún tiempo. "Químicos teóricos como Mark Ratner y Ari Aviram propusieron el uso de moléculas para electrónica como diodos en 1974," dice Tao, y agrega "gente de todo el mundo ha tratado de lograr esto por casi 30 años."

La mayoría de los esfuerzos hasta la fecha, han involucrado muchas moléculas, nota Tao, refiriéndose a láminas moleculares delgadas. Sólo muy recientemente se han hecho intentos serios para remontar los obstáculos de los diseños con moléculas aisladas. Uno de los desafíos es puentear una sola molécula con al menos dos electrodos que le suministren corriente. Otro desafío involucra la orientación apropiada de la molécula en el dispositivo. "Ahora nosotros somos capaces de hacer esto—construir un dispositivo con una sola molécula en una orientación bien definida," dice Tao.

La técnica desarrollada por el grupo de Tao recae en una propiedad conocida como modulación AC. "Básicamente aplicamos una perturbación mecánica variable periódica a la molécula. Si hay alguna molécula formando un puente entre los dos electrodos, responderá en un sentido. Si no hay ninguna molécula, lo podemos decir."

El proyecto interdisciplinario involucra al Professor Luping Yu, de la Universidad de Chicago, quien suministró las moléculas para el estudio, así como su colaborador teórico, el Professor Ivan Oleynik de la Universidad de South Florida. El equipo usó moléculas conjugadas, en las cuales los átomos estlán enlazados juntos con uniones simples y múltiples alternativamente. Tales moléculas exhiben gran conductividad eléctrica y tienen extremos asimétricos capaces de formar espontáneamente enlaces covalentes con electrodos metálicos para crear un circuito cerrado.

Del resultado del proyecto surge el prospecto de construir diodos de una sola molécula – el dispositivo más pequeño que uno jamás pueda construir. "Pienso que es excitante porque somos capaces de mirar a una única molécula y jugar con ella, " dice Tao. "Podemos aplicar un voltaje, una fuerza mecánica, o un campo óptico, medir corriente y ver la respuesta. Como la física cuántica controla el comportamiento de moleculas únicas, esta capacidad no permite estudiar propiedades diferentes a las de los dispositivos convencionales."
 ...
Tao también está examinando las propiedades mecánicas de las moléculas, por ejemplo, su capacidad para oscilar. Las propiedades de interacción entre moléculas las hace candidatos atractivos para una nueva generación de sensores químicos. "Personalmente, estoy interesado en electrónica molecular no por su potencial para duplicar las actuales aplicaciones del silicio, " dice Tao. En cambio, electrónica molecular nos beneficiará por las propiedades de los enlaces electronicos, mecánicos, ópticos y moleculares que parecen apartarse de los semiconductores convencionales. Esto puede conducir a aplicaciones que complementen más que reemplacen los dispositivos de silicio.

FUENTE: Universidad Estatal de Arizona 

Articulo Original (en inglés)


----------



## Don Barredora (Oct 19, 2009)

Es increible como la quimica esta teniendo un gran peso en la electronica...


----------



## felipealmanza1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Increible saber que todos estoy postulados vienen desde 197+ y antes y lo que se creyo casi imposible se esta realizando con los nanotubos, pozos cuanticos etc.


----------

